# Batpod extra



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I wish the Batman figures that are coming out included a Catwoman figure as well, in Batpod riding pose...

http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/21394/first-photo-anne-hathaway-as-catwoman

Would Drewid (Crows Nest) be interested in doing one?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

More Batpod reference photos from Dark Knight Rises.

http://www.spoilertv.co.uk/images/M...Dark Knight Rises/Set Photos/5th August 2011/


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I use to worry about Chris Nolan choices and ways of doing, Now I just
set back and enjoy the show, guys he KNOWS what he is doing.

"Just wait you will see".

fortress


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

fortress said:


> I use to worry about Chris Nolan choices and ways of doing, Now I just
> set back and enjoy the show, guys he KNOWS what he is doing.
> 
> "Just wait you will see".
> ...


Exactly. There's a method to his madness...and it ALWAYS seems to work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is the kit gonna come with a Catwoman figure?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Xenodyssey said:


> More Batpod reference photos from Dark Knight Rises.
> 
> http://www.spoilertv.co.uk/images/M...Dark Knight Rises/Set Photos/5th August 2011/


I hope those are CG test shot and not the final version.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I think they are live action non-studio photos taken on set, with the stunt person on the batpod. The first photo link is of the official still. BTW if you click on it at Dark Horizons you get the full version.

No, the kit doesn't come with catwoman. But I was kind of hoping a third party might do a figure. I put the links up because I hadn't seen decent, detailed photos of the Batpod before and thought it would help everyone who was going to buy the kit when it comes out.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmmm. I zoomed in and they're probably not CG (I hadn't clicked to zoom before). If it's not CG, then there's one heck of a lot of gel in her hair ('cuz it ain't moving) and they're shooting at super high speed because there isn't a hint of motion blurr (that I can see).

Admittedly, both of those things might be the case depending on how the scene is being shot. (The high speed could be if it'll be projected back in slowmo.)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

She's wearing a safety helmet hairpiece,there is a flesh strap right in front of her ear.Not liking the grey repaint.......


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Also, quite a few folks over on The RPF think that's Anne Hathaway's _stunt double_, not Anne Hathaway.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

The Batpod is an extremely dangerous vehicle to ride. They had to have some stunt rider practice alot to stay on the bike at least according to some dvd extra I saw. I do not think they want the actors to ride such a risky vehicle the insurance would be expensive.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I can believe that. 

BTW There is now footage on the web (I saw it on AINTITCOOLNEWS) of a batcopter or batplane from the new movie that sort of looks like a transformed flying rumbler mated to parts of the Aliens dropship.

Another modelling opportunity for Moebius???


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

someone actually died on the batpod during the filming of the Dark Knight. so it is a very dangerous vehicle.

And its a Bat Copter, so maybe Frank will make one of those too.


----------

